# Hello everyone my Name is Taina im 45 Married for 5 years



## Taina (Jul 13, 2019)

Hope to learn alot here


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Welcome to TAM!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome on board.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Taina said:


> Hope to learn alot here



Get a VAR, before it’s too late. Joking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

